# Chateau de Pont Remy



## Infraredd (Oct 27, 2013)

Had to go to France to sort something out & thought I'd combine it with a bit of poking around on someone else's
property. First Chateau (there are more to come)
This is the Chateau de Pont Remy in the Somme department burnt out on August 13th 2012.
Seems it was well known to the French URBEX community as either Chateau Clochard or Chateau Pianiste (there are bits of one still in the rubble). It was going to be restored but the fire saw that one off. 
Now it sits & rots in it's own jungle like grounds.
Made my usual undignified entrance when after faffing around for 5 minutes when no cars or people were present I got stuck between two fences and had to pretend I was taking pictures of the multitude of cars which suddenly appeared 
followed by the ubiquitous Old French woman...........
This place is very overgrown.
More info here
http://www.abandoned-france.org/portal.html




Chateau de Pont-Remy 01 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 02 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 03 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 04 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 05 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 06 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 07 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 09 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr

These cast iron radiators hang from the walls




Chateau de Pont-Remy 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Entrance to the cave (cellar)




Chateau de Pont-Remy 18 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 19 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 20 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 22 by Infraredd, on Flickr

It's lens flare......




Chateau de Pont-Remy 23 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 25 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Pont-Remy 28 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set available here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=one_set72157636048473863
Thanks for Looking


----------



## krela (Oct 27, 2013)

A sorry looking place now.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 27, 2013)

It's always great to see pix of overseas and this is - was - one very impressive building . . . but why so much use of "HDR" filtering?


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Hendreforgan said:


> but why so much use of "HDR" filtering?



The username is a big clue..... It's not 'HDR filtering' 
I'm guessing that the camera has been converted.

Nice pics by the way, well done Infraredd


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thats been an impressive building, superb features.


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 27, 2013)

Status of decay changed, but still a nice location...


----------

